# If you had one month...



## 22skill (Jul 15, 2009)

to train a newbie in defensive handgun use, what would you tell them to do, and how long before you thought they were good enough?


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

"How long?" doesn't = "good enough"....more like "How properly trained"

what would i tell them to do?

1. learn your gun.......well. 

2. learn how to shoot your gun........very well. 

3. point at BG

4. take out BG

5. repeat as necessary.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

On the first day, I'd have the person get instruction from someone who knows what they are doing - either professional instructor or a knowledgeable friend. 

For the next 29 days, I'd have them practice. Lots and lots of dry firing and drawing from a holster with occasional trips to the range to reinforce the training with someone looking on to provide guidance and feedback. 

And then....Good enough for what? Hopefully that person would have been practicing safe gun handling practices they wee taught the first day and would have the good sense not to cause harm to themselves or others. And if they're really good, they'll be able to get the bullet to hit where they want on the target consistently. They're not likely to be able to win competitions after 30 days and they should probably try to avoid gunfights as well.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*Don't need 30 days...*

Day one and FOREVER:

1- BE SAFE, safety first. *You can't undo a kill.*

2- teach them the Rules. In a class-room setting, away from guns and the range (DISTRACTIONS = DEATH).
'Sweep' me and it's a boot in the butt-HARD. 
Touch the trigger and you get to learn to shoot with your other hand, as I just taped your fingers together. 
Do it twice, you get to sit out for a month. 
Don't like it? Go kill someone else's coach. You obviously can't follow simple directions. 
Practice with hands or props before moving on to a firearm. 
SLOW DOWN. 
Fast = mistakes = DEATH. 
SLOOOOOW THE HECK DOOOOWWWN. This is the real deal. 
You can't even begin to think of DHG training unless you have the Basic's down and can demonstrate same has been ingrained.

3- One is never 'good enough'. 
Shooting and firearms in general is a Life Discipline, a lifestyle and a life-art. 
You never take anything for granted and you constantly evolve and are presented with even more challenges as you age.
You are merely a Student of the Gun, just like the rest of us. 
The second you stop learning or think you are 'good enough' is when Murphy kicks your, or someone else's, butt.

Good enough = complacency = mistakes = injury or DEATH.

Never get 'good enough'. Strive to be the safest and best you can be- each and every time.

Be safe slow and, safe.... learn and enjoy. :smt023


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

im in that situation right now...sort of, im teaching my daughter how to shoot, shes 12 and already a better shot than me!...lol, anyway on week one it was all no live ammo all about respect for firearms and proper handling, bullets are indifferent, it was all getting to use that muscle memory for safety applications i sarted her off on week 2 with my .22 rifle and pistol, now 6 months later she is safely, accuarately and properly using my .40 and my big bore rifles with much enthusiasm she gets that shit eating grin now when she hefts my nagant out to the range its her favorite......but safety rules 24/7 and she catches safety issues sometimes of other people and i reward her for that. being 13 now i would more than trust her to watch my back than most other people three times her age.


----------

